# .htaccess und php scripte bei apache2



## ccc (18. Januar 2004)

*.htaccess und php scripte bei apache2 funktionieren nicht mehr*

hallo

habe bei meinem SuSE 8.2 den alten Apache apache 1.3 komplett
deinstalliert und Apache 2  von SuSE original CD installiert.

seitdem funktioniert plötzlich zugriff via .htaccess nicht mehr,
dh. alle verzeichnise die password geschützt sein sollen, 
sind plötzlich vom Internet sichtbar.

ausserdem funktionieren alle php scripte nicht mehr,
perl scripte aber schon.

deinstallieren und neu installation bringt nichts.
php module sind installiert.

es muss nur bei httpd.conf liegen.  

rcapache2 restart bringt keine fehlermeldungen 

weiss jemand an was es liegt. ?

gruss
ccc


----------

